
Remote Work Is Bad for Younger Employees - walterbell
https://www.inc.com/jessica-stillman/why-remote-work-sucks-for-younger-employees.html
======
moksly
I’m not a fan of these sort of things. It’s clearly opinion based and it cites
other blogs, but where is the actual evidence?

We did actual research on our 7000 employees during the three month lock down,
and all our evidence show that every age group thrived with remote work. Both
in term of employee satisfaction, feeling of belonging and productivity.

The only group of people who found remote work more challenging were middle
managers.

Even with our research though, you can’t say anything as general as this
article is trying to do.

